# SANTA is on his way ........



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

to the Post Office. All cars were mailed thursday afternoon.

Here's Santa loading his sleigh.......


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice outfit! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Look at all those boxes....... rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thats to funny Sanata.. who hoo!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice pic Santa!!! I'll leave some milk and cookies out for ya!!! Or would you prefer brownies??? :tongue::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

win43 said:


> to the Post Office. All cars were mailed thursday afternoon.
> 
> Here's Santa loading his sleigh.......



Great looking truck ! Did you ever think of doing one in HO with the Slotrod65 "Hippy" decals ?


Neal:dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Uh, Is that the North pole right behind the truck???


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Uh, Is that the North pole right behind the truck???


It sure is. :jest: And the telephone pole ...... the cable pole .......


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*A man and his truck...(I am still laughing) hahaahahaha*

Jerry,

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah.....ahahahahahahahahahah....ahahahahahahahaha :lol::lol: RALMAO :lol::lol:

Bob...Thanks and this is way funny...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*yaaaay....*

Is that mine under those two on the left? It looks heavy. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

tjd241 said:


> Is that mine under those two on the left? It looks heavy. :thumbsup: nd



ND,
Yeah, that 's that box of LL track he substituted for the car.  OFD


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

roadrner said:


> ND,
> Yeah, that 's that box of LL track he substituted for the car.  OFD


All 9" curves too!!! :tongue::devil::lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, got mine this morning!!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Me TOO! WooHOO!:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas car*

hey win i got mine today saturday ty so much i like it ho ho ho


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Santa's Elves dropped mine off today! (Sat).......Jerry, great pic! Thanks for your efforts and thanks to everyone that took part too. Wonderful event.:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Just got mine today too ! Its the weird Indy # 6 "Mullet Beer" Racer with the "Homey" named "Tank" sipping Beer from a big Barrel in back that is mixed with nitro !


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> Just got mine today too ! Its the weird Indy # 6 "Mullet Beer" Racer with the "Homey" named "Tank" sipping Beer from a big Barrel in back that is mixed with nitro !
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


PS  The dopey mailman left it on on the stoop instead of in the between the screen door & main door.If my tenant had not noticed we could have missed it ! I hate when that happens !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Got mine!!! I got the sweet drag racing jester!!!! Many thanks for a great swap Jerry!!! You did an awesome job, and the picture is priceless!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Got mine today, who ever swapped the Blue tjet tow truck, thanks mate its a beut and will claim a spot on the shelf of fame forever!


Thanks Jerry for a great evenT!


Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*WooHoo*

This cool little 37 in white, with red trim, rolled in the shop today. The boys are busy admiring this little jewel!!!
Ho Ho Ho, Christmas came early this year :thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks Jerry... RM


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*got mine....*

A beeeauty of a Lakester. Likely from Hilltop Garage?... Regardless a super nice car with a great paint job. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

got mine too.... thanks


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Got mine Saturday and it rocks! Thanks Jerry and everyone else who made a car. :hat::hat:










Bob...got the silver Mercedes Benz...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, I got this here truck with one HECK of a Nissan engine in it.










This is really gonna help me get through the backwoods on those whiskey runs......
Huh.....ummmmm.....was that out loud?

Anyways, the engine is beautifully, meticulously detailed.










:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks Jerry for puttin all this together!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!! Is it my imagination, of does Al have a seriously envious look on his face??? Better keep the keys to that bad boy well hidden Rich!!! Or Al might "accidently" put it into the wall!!! :lol::tongue:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I just got back from vacation and I got this cool tyco orange pinto roughrider #5!!! Thanks Jerry! and whoever made this car! thanks!!!

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mine arrived Saturday as well. Nice little Challenger sitting on a JEBUS chassis! Great build joez! Thanks again Jerry. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Got mine!!! I got the sweet drag racing jester!!!! Many thanks for a great swap Jerry!!! You did an awesome job, and the picture is priceless!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I got mine as well, very nice custom.

p.s. The jester was mine i hope you got a kick out of it. It was my second custom ever.:dude:

keionus


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanx Santa, got the car on Saturday! Can't wait to try out this bad boy!


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Jerry, Mine showed up today.. Thanks Bud!! in the showcase is goes.. 
CJ


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Got mine yesterday too, sweet little Cougar with custom wheels, the ho bug is biting me again.....


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Got mine Saturday and it rocks! Thanks Jerry and everyone else who made a car. :hat::hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was built by me. :thumbsup: Glad that you like it ! 


Neal:dude:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> That was built by me. :thumbsup: Glad that you like it !
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


 Lucky bastage.....


----------

